# Is the Cartier Roadster discontinued ?



## goodguy

I was trying to look up Cartier Roadster at the Cartier site and couldnt find it there.
I remember only few months ago it was in their site but now there is no mentioning of it.
From search on the net there is no mentioning of this Roadster being discontinued but if thats true then why isnt Cartier showing it on their site ?

Was the Roadster discontinued ?


----------



## Watchbreath

Maybe the model ran it's course.


----------



## little big feather

Were you at the E-Boutique? If so, might be out of stock.


----------



## goodguy

little big feather said:


> Were you at the E-Boutique? If so, might be out of stock.


Sorry dont know what the "E-Boutique" is so no I wasnt there.
The Roadster is no where to be found on Cartier site and few days ago I heard from a guy in the watch industry that indeed this was is discontinued but again I see this at the moment as a rumor only.

The fact the watch is not anywhere to be found on Cartier site is my main indication that indeed this watch is Gone, History.......etc but I never heard any official word on it.


----------



## How to be Swell

goodguy said:


> I was trying to look up Cartier Roadster at the Cartier site and couldnt find it there.
> I remember only few months ago it was in their site but now there is no mentioning of it.
> From search on the net there is no mentioning of this Roadster being discontinued but if thats true then why isnt Cartier showing it on their site ?
> 
> Was the Roadster discontinued ?


my very good friend at the local AD has confirmed that it is indeed discontinued and removed from their catalog. They stopped the Roadster line when the Roadster s came out. My suspicion is they are removing all but in house caliber so from their portfolio in part due to the limitations swatch is putting on the ETA movements. The roadster uses an eta 2892. My AD friend gave me a wink and a nod to that statement as well.


----------



## cuts33

It is discontinued. AD's and Cartier boutiques still have old stock available but you won't find it on their site. 

The model ran its course. I don't believe the ETA movement has anything to do with it. 

The Tank, Santos, Ballon Bleu and Ronde Solo lines all have ETA movements. 

In fact the Calibre line and the Ballon Bleu chronograph are the only models with an in house movement, aside from those in their Fine Watchmaking Collection


----------



## Luxurlife

Nooooooooooooooooo. Love the roaster

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxurlife

*typo roadster

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## How to be Swell

Luxurlife said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo. Love the roaster
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


Ha! Roaster, love it. Yeah it was always one of my favorites too, I was really sad to see it go, to me it was more unique than anything else they had. A while back I did a little write up on it for anyone interested: The Cartier Roadster | How to be Swell


----------



## Jackie1

Yes, it was retried. I have one. The last I saw one was at Cartier in KOP (King of Prussia Mall) in Philly. It was $10,900 and there were a few in stock and when they run out, they run out.


----------



## Jackie1

So the roadster Chrono ran from 2005 - 2011???


----------



## StufflerMike

I wonder what makes you answering to a 2013 thread.


----------



## Jackie1

Why start a thread on a discontinued watch, when this thread can notify everyone that already knows about it. Less clutter and subject matter still relates.


----------



## Jackie1

Jackie1 said:


> Yes, it was retried. I have one. The last I saw one was at Cartier in KOP (King of Prussia Mall) in Philly. It was $10,900 and there were a few in stock and when they run out, they run out.


There's one on amazon right now, brand new.


----------



## Watchbreath

On Amazon, not new, Grey Market.


Jackie1 said:


> There's one on amazon right now, brand new.


----------



## Jackie1

It's legit:

https://www.amazon.com/Cartier-W62019X6-Roadster-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B000FLRXKY


----------



## Sblackwell15

If you buy watches on amazon, you need help, haha.



Jackie1 said:


> It's legit:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cartier-W62019X6-Roadster-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B000FLRXKY


----------



## Sblackwell15

If you buy watches on amazon, you need help, haha.



Jackie1 said:


> It's legit:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cartier-W62019X6-Roadster-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B000FLRXKY


----------

